# Mac Book Pro and Email



## RJCaldwell (Jan 19, 2004)

Not sure if this is an Email question or a Mac question. Have a new Mac Book Pro and am having problems sending email. There does not seem to be a problem receiving mail, only sending it. Spent some time with an the IP tech going over various settings for their high speed internet mail system. According to him, all of my mail settings were correct as far as their service is concerned. I usually connect over a home wireless network (as I do with a different PC laptop), and sometimes connect from a wireless hotspot. The tech said it must be something about the Mac. I previously used Outlook Express with my PC (and still do when working from my wired desktop). Any suggestions?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I highly doubt its Mac specific as both email protocols POP and IMAP are fairly standard and more likely just a configuration option in Apple Mail to match there mail service.

To be able to check we would need to know the settings your ISP is using to make sure you have them configured in Apple Mail right. (Also what OS X version you are using)


----------



## dsnyder25 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello, I currently have the same problem with my Macbook Pro.

I originally had my gmail and my girlfriend's gmail account linked to the mail system on my macpro. Everything worked fine, I was able to send and receive emails no problem.

I then removed her account and added two more of my own - school email accounts. After I did this I have had problems sending emails. I cannot send mail from the gmail one either - that was previously working before I added two additional accounts.

I tried connection doctor. The outgoing servers just continuously spin and say "connecting to server." The incoming servers are all connected and say "connection and login to server suceeded"


----------



## RJCaldwell (Jan 19, 2004)

It is difficult to look at settings and compare them - where do I start? On this home laptop which also receives mail through Insight Broadband, a PC, Under Tools, Accounts, Mail, The account has the correct name, mail.insightbb.com., the correct user name, the box "include this account when sending and receiving mail" is checked. Under "servers" my incomming mail is a pop 3 server. the outgoing server is a smtp. Password is correct and the remember password is checked. the outgoing mail server box is checked for "My server requires authentification." Under Logon info the box "use same setting as my incomming server" is checked. In the advanced tab, the Outgoing mail (smtp) is 465 while the 
Any conflicts there?incomming mail (pop3) is on 995. I leave a copy of my messages on the server and delete them after I have received them pn my desktop.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You never listed what version of OS X you are using.

Some mail servers require your full email address in the username section of your outgoing smtp server even though for incoming you just use the name:

e.x. gmail incoming server: username: myusername
gmail outgoing server: username: [email protected]

you can try that.

Also, according to the support page at Insight, you want to use port 110 for incoming mail server and port 25 for outgoing mail server. (non SSL ports)
My guess is they use SSL now and haven't updated their support page, but if all else fails you can try those.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

gexy said:


> as fo rme usually I use Logon Sentry for control user login, on mac...


What does that have to do with his email server account?


----------

